# Video drivers for Knoppix



## adanedhel728 (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok, I edited and completely revamped this post, making it more up-to-date with my dilemma.

Before I say anything, I should probably start out with this-- I'm running Knoppix off of an 8 gb USB flash drive. From what I can tell, that might mean that I can't install video drivers to begin with. If so, then please let me know so I can stop my futile plight.

BUT, if my search _isn't_ futile, any help would be greatly appreciated.


I found my video driver on the ATI website, but as I try to install the file by running ./ati-driver-installer-8-02-x86.x86_64.run (in a root terminal, of course), this happens--



> Created directory fglrx-install.h10837
> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
> Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.455.2...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Extraction failed.
> ......Signal caught, cleaning up


I tried doing it after running "init 3," but that didn't change anything.

This is what lspci -v said about my card, if it's important--

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M] (prog-if 00 [VGA])
Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5
Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 10
Memory at c8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
I/O ports at 9000 
Memory at c0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
[virtual] Expansion ROM at c0120000 [disabled] [size=128K]
Capabilities: <access denied>

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

How sure are you that that is your video driver on the ATi website?

I went there and according to your computer spec could not find it via the Find a Driver link.

Additionally, have you checked the Knoppix.net/forum for information or the Knoppix FAQ.

-- Tom


----------



## adanedhel728 (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, I got that page from going to this page, and I went through Linux x86 -> Integrated/Motherboard -> Radeon Xpress 200. I think it's the right one. I also tried another one that I used in SimplyMEPIS about 6 months ago (that worked just fine in MEPIS), but I got the exact same results.


----------



## adanedhel728 (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh, I see what you mean, for some reason I put Xpress 1150 in my sig... I don't know why I did that; if you look at what lspci -v says, it's 200m. Dxdiag in XP also says 200m. I honestly have no idea where the 1150 came from; I must have been thinking of something else while I was writing that. I'll fix that now.

And for the second thing you said, I've tried looking around the Knoppix site, but I couldn't really find anything that I understood very well.


----------

